# State Sponsorship with minimum IELTS score of 6.5



## bhaskar7786 (Jun 14, 2013)

Hi All,

I wanted to know which states I could apply for state sponsorship with an IETLS score of minimum 6.5 in all the sections.

I was trying for NSW but unfortunately the quota got exhausted and would open only in July 2013.

I am appyling under Developer Programmer.

Over all my points are 55 considering 0 for IELTS.

Thanks

Bhaskar


----------



## VenkytoOz (Mar 20, 2013)

South Australia (for specific skill codes), NSW (few codes).


----------



## JasminaCv (Mar 19, 2013)

Can u tell me, is it 6.0 or 6.5 min band score in IELTS for SS from NSW... My husband is Developer programmer too... We are planing to go under 190 visa, because of 6.0 in IELTS... 0 points, so we have 55 now... I have seen that someone already had got invitations with 6.0, but we are still in doubt... Someone says yes, another one no... We are really confused and the official site of NSW migration is still closed for furhter information or any changes in terms.... I'm wondering will they open it these days, or will wait till July?......


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

JasminaCv said:


> Can u tell me, is it 6.0 or 6.5 min band score in IELTS for SS from NSW... My husband is Developer programmer too... We are planing to go under 190 visa, because of 6.0 in IELTS... 0 points, so we have 55 now... I have seen that someone already had got invitations with 6.0, but we are still in doubt... Someone says yes, another one no... We are really confused and the official site of NSW migration is still closed for furhter information or any changes in terms.... I'm wondering will they open it these days, or will wait till July?......


Most probably for NSW SS requirement is IELTS 6.5 in each for ICT professionals. 
Vic and ACT requires 7 band in each
SA requires 6.5 band in each

Resit IELTS and get min 6.5 each.


----------



## JasminaCv (Mar 19, 2013)

Mroks said:


> Most probably for NSW SS requirement is IELTS 6.5 in each for ICT professionals.
> Vic and ACT requires 7 band in each
> SA requires 6.5 band in each
> 
> Resit IELTS and get min 6.5 each.


I think that u are wrong.... I found a cache version of the site, before it was closed... So there is clearly written that is 6.0 

Skilled nominated migration - NSW Trade & Investment: Business in NSW

and also the occupation list for the required occupations in NSW....

NSW state nominated list

This is for previous year, are there any changes in terms , we'll wait to see in July


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

JasminaCv said:


> I think that u are wrong.... I found a cache version of the site, before it was closed... So there is clearly written that is 6.0
> 
> Skilled nominated migration - NSW Trade & Investment: Business in NSW
> 
> ...


The IELTS requirement for SS varies from occupation to occupation. And for most ICT professional it is 6.5 in each or more. It won't be justifiable to wait for July in hope with 6 band in each for ICT occupation.

Its better to be prepared with 6.5 band in each.


----------



## baba18 (Apr 23, 2013)

Hi,

What r the chances of change in IELTS band from July 2013 for NSW


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

baba18 said:


> Hi,
> 
> What r the chances of change in IELTS band from July 2013 for NSW


Most probably, should remain at 6.5 band in each. But depends upon demand supply ration.


----------



## Ani.pepe (May 24, 2013)

Hello 

Please can someone help me, I wanted to know which states I could apply for state sponsorship with an IETLS score of minimum 6.5 in all the sections.

I have a positive skills assessment for code 132111 corporate service manager.

Please help!!!!


----------



## DesiTadka (Apr 6, 2013)

You can try ACT as your occupation is Open there IF you meet following criteria...

"current IELTS result with a minimum 7 in speaking and 7 overall" .... in case if you have 6.5 in just one area...



Ani.pepe said:


> Hello
> 
> Please can someone help me, I wanted to know which states I could apply for state sponsorship with an IETLS score of minimum 6.5 in all the sections.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ani.pepe (May 24, 2013)

*help*



DesiTadka said:


> You can try ACT as your occupation is Open there IF you meet following criteria...
> 
> "current IELTS result with a minimum 7 in speaking and 7 overall" .... in case if you have 6.5 in just one area...


My scores are L-7, r- 6, S- 8, W-6.5 and overall is 7
what do you suggest on these scores


----------



## escaflowne (Sep 26, 2012)

South Australia SS is closed for ICT Professionals


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

escaflowne said:


> South Australia SS is closed for ICT Professionals


Yes, closed for ICT offshore applicants. Open for onshore applicants.


----------



## DesiTadka (Apr 6, 2013)

Same suggestion...try ACT



Ani.pepe said:


> My scores are L-7, r- 6, S- 8, W-6.5 and overall is 7
> what do you suggest on these scores


----------



## Ani.pepe (May 24, 2013)

*Thanks*



DesiTadka said:


> Same suggestion...try ACT


Thanks DesiTadka..


----------

